
Hyperloop for cargo aims to deliver at over 600 mph - Manu1987
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/05/04/tech/hyperloop-dp-world-cargospeed-announcement/index.html
======
dx034
Freight is easier than passengers due to safety concerns (and G-forces). But
saving 70-80 minutes on an Abu Dhabi-DXB trip is probably not enough to make
that viable. You could already get a ~40-60 minute trip time with traditional
rail (which would be cheaper) and I don't know where the demand for that extra
30 minutes saved comes from in Cargo. Passenger transport would definitely be
a market but has much higher hurdle. You either have to go through the sea
(very long bridge?) or will have some turns in the route, in which case I
don't see how they can achieve those speeds.

For cargo to be competitive, this would have to run over long distances that
have a lot of cargo traffic, e.g. China-Europe. That would definitely be a
killer application but also extremely hard to get approved in all countries.

